# College Baseball GDG



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

The pen disappointed today but a win is a win in The Supers. Back Home @ Omaha is what I'm looking forward to singing tomm. Unlike last year, I'm confident (CWS confident.) in the team this year. Geaux Tigers.

There's not a team I can't stand more than Cal St. Fullerton. From the stupid flat bill cap to the small ball mentality, not to mention their upity attitude. Too bad Louisville is out classed in this series.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Tigers went through a very good Rice team last night like poop through a goose!

As much as I can't watch MLB, I love college Baseball. Especially when it gets to Regional and Super Regional time.

Looks like our 15th trip to the College World Series with the best team the Tigers have ever fielded.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Are the super regionals single or double elimination ?

HOOK EM HORNS, HOOK EM


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Double elimination, second game tonight.


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The pen disappointed today but a win is a win in The Supers. Back Home @ Omaha is what I'm looking forward to singing tomm. Unlike last year, I'm confident (CWS confident.) in the team this year. Geaux Tigers.
> 
> There's not a team I can't stand more than Cal St. Fullerton. From the stupid flat bill cap to the small ball mentality, not to mention their upity attitude. Too bad Louisville is out classed in this series.


That is harsh coming down on C St. F like that:razz: Baseball is all they have....thats like coming down on the braniacs at MIT for being cocky because they are so smart:razz:

Love me some college hardball.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Franco said:


> Tigers went through a very good Rice team last night like poop through a goose!
> 
> As much as I can't watch MLB, I love college Baseball. Especially when it gets to Regional and Super Regional time.
> 
> Looks like our 15th trip to the College World Series with the best team the Tigers have ever fielded.


This is true. After the bottom half of the 5th, it was on cruise control. I look for our bullpen to play a big part in the game today. I get the feeling Rice's starter will be either very good or LSU blows it open early. Kinda hard to think a Rice team won't have a starting pitcher play big, then again this is the best team LSU has fielded since Doug Thompson & Eddie Furniss were seniors. It's hard for me to call this the best ever LSU team. We've had some very good ones.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Mike Noel said:


> That is harsh coming down on C St. F like that:razz: Baseball is all they have....thats like coming down on the braniacs at MIT for being cocky because they are so smart:razz:
> 
> Love me some college hardball.


LOL. True but it's against everything I love about college baseball, especially this time of the year.


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LOL. True but it's against everything I love about college baseball, especially this time of the year.


The flat bill hat started in college baseball. Nowadays most wear a low profile with a very slight curve. 

If they changed anything about the game I wish it would be going to wood bats. I am biased though, my son is a pitcher and he has taken a lot of line drives off the body already.


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Are the super regionals single or double elimination ?
> 
> HOOK EM HORNS, HOOK EM


Best of 3 series


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Mike Noel said:


> The flat bill hat started in college baseball. Nowadays most wear a low profile with a very slight curve.
> 
> If they changed anything about the game I wish it would be going to wood bats. I am biased though, my son is a pitcher and he has taken a lot of line drives off the body already.


I donno. I think it started with some of the X games stars and rappers, not that it matters either way. I just don't care for it.

I will disagree about taking away the aluminum & now composite bats. That's what makes this time of the year great IMO. The ping sound and long balls. Great pitching but also the ability to change the game with 1 swing. I like great defense too. I'm extremely biased to this time of the year in baseball.


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I donno. I think it started with some of the X games stars and rappers, not that it matters either way. I just don't care for it.
> 
> I will disagree about taking away the aluminum & now composite bats. That's what makes this time of the year great IMO. The ping sound and long balls. Great pitching but also the ability to change the game with 1 swing. I like great defense too. I'm extremely biased to this time of the year in baseball.


Call me a purist. Of all of the tournaments my oldest son has played in, my favorites have been the wood bat tournaments....THAT is a sweet sound.

You need a son (or 3 like me) playing about 9 months each year of baseball and you will get tired of that sound


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL. That's great. Glad you enjoy it with your kids. I've just always been a fan of "Ping ball" (What most wood bat fans call it.) in college. It's a great sport and 1 of my favorites. I love watching college kids play the game how it's suppose to be played. 

Bad break for Rice. Their stud 3rd baseman Rendon (True Frosh I might add.) just got hurt. He got rung up on a ball in his AB. The kid can flat out play.


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LOL. That's great. Glad you enjoy it with your kids. I've just always been a fan of "Ping ball" (What most wood bat fans call it.) in college. It's a great sport and 1 of my favorites. I love watching college kids play the game how it's suppose to be played.
> 
> Bad break for Rice. Their stud 3rd baseman Rendon (True Frosh I might add.) just got hurt. He got rung up on a ball in his AB. The kid can flat out play.


Yep, saw that, that does suck for them and him...first Frosh of the year and play of the year for CUSA. The LSU fans did give him a classy standing O, they appreciate his play.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Huge college baseball fan myself. My Huskers had a tough season this year, lost too many arms to the draft the last couple years and it finally bit us.

The week of the CWS is one of my favorite, I like to see all the different teams from around the country.

I'm not a fan of the aluminum bat either, it's makes poor hitters better and great hitters dangerous. It's just a matter of time before a pitcher and/or a third/first baseman loses their face to a ball.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Mike Noel said:


> Yep, saw that, that does suck for them and him...first Frosh of the year and play of the year for CUSA. The LSU fans did give him a classy standing O, they appreciate his play.


Bad pitch on the dinger. It's hard for RHPers to blow the fastball past a lefty on the inside part of the plate. 

Our fans are *usually* great. We can have our share of douchebags though.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Troy B said:


> Huge college baseball fan myself. My Huskers had a tough season this year, lost too many arms to the draft the last couple years and it finally bit us.
> 
> The week of the CWS is one of my favorite, I like to see all the different teams from around the country.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the aluminum bat either, it's makes poor hitters better and great hitters dangerous. It's just a matter of time before a pitcher and/or a third/first baseman loses their face to a ball.


So you're a bugeater fan most of the time and a LSU fan in the summer.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Suicide squeeze was awesome, great hustle by Fuda to beat it out. Looked to me like he was in there on the steal, close play none the less.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> So you're a bugeater fan most of the time and a LSU fan in the summer.


Now thats definatley harsh,lol. I have some college teams that I follow due to their past travels to Omaha, but the best CWS' are the ones the Huskers drive 60 miles to play in.

I would agree with you that for the most part LSU fans are pretty good fans.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Pathetic D but he was out @ 2nd. He made it to the bag but he came off of it while the glove was still on him. Had to rewind it a few times myself.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Pathetic D but he was out @ 2nd. He made it to the bag but he came off of it while the glove was still on him. Had to rewind it a few times myself.


Thats not a biased call is it,lol.

LSU has a chance to bust this open, second and third with no out and the clean up hitter up.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Troy B said:


> Now thats definatley harsh,lol. I have some college teams that I follow due to their past travels to Omaha, but the best CWS' are the ones the Huskers drive 60 miles to play in.
> 
> I would agree with you that for the most part LSU fans are pretty good fans.


LOL. Not really. Nebraska use to be called The Bugeaters.


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

Go Horns....get you some Horny Toad


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LOL. Not really. Nebraska use to be called The Bugeaters.


Yah, I know. Makes you wonder what they were thinking way back then.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Troy B said:


> Thats not a biased call is it,lol.
> 
> LSU has a chance to bust this open, second and third with no out and the clean up hitter up.


I'm certainly jaded, but not biased to where I homer it up. If I didn't have DVR, I would have agreed 100%. Now I can't say for certain if the ump was calling him out on that or blew the original call. I'll rewind it later to try and make a decision. 

Yeah, you're a rally killer/jinx. :razz::razz:


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Troy B said:


> Yah, I know. Makes you wonder what they were thinking way back then.


I'm not sure if they've done much better with corn husker. Sorry, I had to.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

I guess it all has to do with prespective.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

There's no place that I'd rather be than back home @ Omaha. 

Geaux Tigers.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

I hear you Noel.....

AABC went to wood for all post season this year.

If it wasn't for the money the Universities recieved in sponsorship, aluminum would be a thing of the past.

www.dbatmustangs.com - all wood this summer baby.;-)


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> I hear you Noel.....
> 
> AABC went to wood for all post season this year.
> 
> ...


Amen Brother Ken....it's all about the Benji's

My woman prefers me to use wood regards,


----------



## frogs97 (Sep 10, 2007)

Terry A said:


> Go Horns....get you some Horny Toad


UGGHHHH!! 7 Freaking bunts in 1 game. Unbelieveable. They played a heckuva game, but that was pretty slimy of Soggy Burrito to call for a steal with a 6 run lead in the 7th. Maybe he just wanted to see if Holaday's arm was as good as advertised. 

Good thing we've got 2 more chances!


----------



## whscott (Jan 7, 2009)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LOL. That's great. Glad you enjoy it with your kids. I've just always been a fan of "Ping ball" (What most wood bat fans call it.) in college. It's a great sport and 1 of my favorites. I love watching college kids play the game how it's suppose to be played.
> 
> Bad break for Rice. Their stud 3rd baseman Rendon (True Frosh I might add.) just got hurt. He got rung up on a ball in his AB. The kid can flat out play.


Rendon got hurt chasing a foul ball down the left field line, not when he was batting. Too bad, but I don't think losing him made any difference.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Correct. I was merely saying he got rung up on a ball @ his AB. He went 3 for 4 last night so getting him out was huge, though it wasn't a strike. Like I said, the kid can flat out play.


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

frogs97 said:


> UGGHHHH!! 7 Freaking bunts in 1 game. Unbelieveable. They played a heckuva game, but that was pretty slimy of Soggy Burrito to call for a steal with a 6 run lead in the 7th. Maybe he just wanted to see if Holaday's arm was as good as advertised.
> 
> Good thing we've got 2 more chances!


A 6 run lead in college ball is not THAT big.....with alum bats a team can put up a 6 spot in the blink of an eye


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Troy B said:


> Huge college baseball fan myself. My Huskers had a tough season this year, lost too many arms to the draft the last couple years and it finally bit us.
> 
> The week of the CWS is one of my favorite, I like to see all the different teams from around the country.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the aluminum bat either, it's makes poor hitters better and great hitters dangerous. It's just a matter of time before a pitcher and/or a third/first baseman loses their face to a ball.


Do you know a kid named Boomer Collins was a fresh at Neb this year but was hurt early in the year. He went to school until his Fresh yr in Hughes Springs TX about two miles from here. Then transferred to the Dallas area.

I don't know him personally but he is good friends wiht Jarrod McKinney who is a fresh at Ark. Jarrod is my cousins son and graduated from Hughes Springs.

Both are class kids and I think will be heard from the next few yrs on the diamond.

BTW congrats to ARK who handed it to FS and are now headed to Omaha.

Tim


----------



## LAwaterfowler (Jan 22, 2009)

Theres NO stopping LSU. They have the pitching, offense, and the gloves to really make a showing. I played juco ball with quite a few guys on this team and i personally know their potential. But i have to say there are some quality teams going to Omaha. They are always tight games when you get down to this point but the PURPLE AND GOLD are no strangers to Omaha. GEAUX TIGERS


----------



## LAwaterfowler (Jan 22, 2009)

For you texas fans my first cousins are John and Jordan Danks. If you dont know who that is, John pitches for the White Sox in the BIG show and his little brother Jordan played for Auggie until being drafted last year by Chicago. And even they said LSU will be tough to beat! Lets face the facts guys, LSU ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

duk4me said:


> Do you know a kid named Boomer Collins was a fresh at Neb this year but was hurt early in the year. He went to school until his Fresh yr in Hughes Springs TX about two miles from here. Then transferred to the Dallas area.
> 
> I don't know him personally but he is good friends wiht Jarrod McKinney who is a fresh at Ark. Jarrod is my cousins son and graduated from Hughes Springs.
> 
> ...


Boomer made a big splash here early on before getting hurt. I think he'll do some damage in the next couple years.


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Troy B said:


> Boomer made a big splash here early on before getting hurt. I think he'll do some damage in the next couple years.


should you be running a dog - about now-- Gun's update - dog # to the line.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

J Hoggatt said:


> should you be running a dog - about now-- Gun's update - dog # to the line.


Should be but things beyond my control prevented my attendance.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Bring on Virginia.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Tar Heels Going To Cws, Again!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Game 1 of The CWS starts @ the top of the hour. Go piglets.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

HOOK EM HORNS.....this looks like one of the most evenly matched CWS in a long time all the teams in it can win it, it may be a matter of which team has a hotter bat and maybe a lucky bounce or two...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

As a RHP you can't hang the curve to a lefty. 4-0 piglets.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> As a RHP you can't hang the curve to a lefty. 4-0 piglets.


Hanging a curve is not a good idea period. Good potential to go big fly.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

This is true, though it's worse with a lefty and their natural uppercut swing.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Wheels are coming off for Fullerton, 9 -2.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah baby. 9-2 going to the bottom of the 4th.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

9-4 top of the 6th.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Arkansas goes to winners bracket, CSF gonna have a long road if they're coming around.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

10-6 piglets. Good job. 

Time to bring on the Hoos.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LSU up 6-4. They haven't lost a game all year that they were winning after 6.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Who? 

Chad Jones.


Who?

Chad Jones.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Geaux Tigers. LSU wins 9-5.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> 10-6 piglets. Good job.
> 
> Time to bring on the Hoos.


My cousin's son, Jarrod McKinney, didn't get in yesterday but maybe he will next game.

Funny thing the cal coach supposedly said he was saving his ace for LSU. He felt they would beat Ark without him. Coach might not have slept well last night.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Geaux Tigers! The Cajuns in Utah are pulling for another LSU Title!


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

ut_birdboy said:


> Geaux Tigers! The Cajuns in Utah are pulling for another LSU Title!


lol When I saw UT Birdboy I thought I was going to see a post from a University of Texas fan.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

I almost feel like I just got kicked in the junk for being mistaken for a "U T" fan! LOL



duk4me said:


> lol When I saw UT Birdboy I thought I was going to see a post from a University of Texas fan.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

duk4me said:


> My cousin's son, Jarrod McKinney, didn't get in yesterday but maybe he will next game.
> 
> Funny thing the cal coach supposedly said he was saving his ace for LSU. He felt they would beat Ark without him. Coach might not have slept well last night.


LOL. That's the typical Cal St. thinking. They believe they're the greatest thing to ever grace a baseball diamond. Just upity personalities. I thought it was a good matchup and took offense when the commentators called it a huge upset. It really wasn't. Not much would make my day more than Virginia knocking Cal St. out of The CWS tomm or whenever they play.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

ut_birdboy said:


> I almost feel like I just got kicked in the junk for being mistaken for a "U T" fan! LOL


Yeah we play dirty down here. 

You have no clue how hard it is for a Longhorn fan to root for a pig but family loyalty dictates it.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LOL. That's the typical Cal St. thinking. They believe they're the greatest thing to ever grace a baseball diamond. Just upity personalities. I thought it was a good matchup and took offense when the commentators called it a huge upset. It really wasn't. Not much would make my day more than Virginia knocking Cal St. out of The CWS tomm or whenever they play.


Van Horn had em pumped up at the insult. I wouldn't mind to see Cal St. bounced either. Egos aside they do have a hello team.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LOL. That's the typical Cal St. thinking. They believe they're the greatest thing to ever grace a baseball diamond. Just upity personalities. I thought it was a good matchup and took offense when the commentators called it a huge upset. It really wasn't. Not much would make my day more than Virginia knocking Cal St. out of The CWS tomm or whenever they play.


I'm not CSF fan by any means but it's hard to argue with their success over the years. 

There's two trains of thoughts with starting pitching and tourney play. Start your #1 guy and hope your #2 and #3 guys can pull you through the winners bracket or start your #2 or #3 guy first and then have your #1 guy to fall back on should things go bad. 

The kid that CSF pitched was no slouch, just made some freshman mistakes and the game got away from him.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

duk4me said:


> Van Horn had em pumped up at the insult. I wouldn't mind to see Cal St. bounced either. Egos aside they do have a hello team.


True. They're a very good team.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Troy B said:


> I'm not CSF fan by any means but it's hard to argue with their success over the years.
> 
> There's two trains of thoughts with starting pitching and tourney play. Start your #1 guy and hope your #2 and #3 guys can pull you through the winners bracket or start your #2 or #3 guy first and then have your #1 guy to fall back on should things go bad.
> 
> The kid that CSF pitched was no slouch, just made some freshman mistakes and the game got away from him.


True. There's 2 ways of doing it but I don't agree with it just like I don't agree with small ball. The only way you can justify doing that is if there's no way you can lose to the team you're going up against. The Cal St. kids were more concerned about rolling the ends of their mustaches up than playing ball. They got thrashed accordingly. Yes, the kid they started yesterday wasn't a fluke. Yes he did great against Louisville but Louisville had no business being in a Super. If Cal St. thinks they don't have to play great against Virginia tomm, they'll go 2 and a cue just like that. 

As far as success, there's no team who has had the success LSU can claim from the 90s to the present.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> True. There's 2 ways of doing it but I don't agree with it just like I don't agree with small ball. The only way you can justify doing that is if there's no way you can lose to the team you're going up against. The Cal St. kids were more concerned about rolling the ends of their mustaches up than playing ball. They got thrashed accordingly. Yes, the kid they started yesterday wasn't a fluke. Yes he did great against Louisville but Louisville had no business being in a Super. If Cal St. thinks they don't have to play great against Virginia tomm, they'll go 2 and a cue just like that.
> 
> As far as success, there's no team who has had the success LSU can claim from the 90s to the present.


Your boner for CSF has skewed your vision just slightly.

I don't have anything bad to say about LSU, I just don't look at the game through purple hazed glasses,lol.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

There's nothing I just said that's jaded/biased. @ the beginning of the broadcast yesterday they were showing Cal St. kids rolling their mustaches up.

LSU has been the Nat Champs 5 times from the 90s to the present. There's no team who can remotely say that in that time frame. That's just facts. LOL.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Both starting pitchers picked off a runner @ 1st base. Going to the home half if the 8th. 1-1.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

That kid is a stud. 94 in the 9th. Sheesh.

Bottom of the 9th still 1-1.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I only had a chance to see the 8th and 9th innings. That's all I needed to see! 

I hope Virginia wins thier next three games.;-)


Geaux Tigers


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Assuming LSU wins tomm, that'd mean Virginia would beat LSU once. I prefer LSU only playing 2 games before The Champ Series. All about resting the pitching staff in tourny play.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

What an ugly last couple innings of the Texas/So Miss game. Pitchers couldn't find the strike zone to save their rear ends. Walk of walk?? Just doesn't sound right. Winning run set up by a hit by pitch and three walks, ouch.


----------



## bigsprig (May 27, 2009)

would have loved to see so. miss get the win tonight but the pitching just couldn't keep it on track. just wanted to see the underdog win. imo the cws is one of the most exciting sporting events simply because any team can win if they get there and get hot. the level of competition and drama is unrivaled. (ie the last 2 innings of the fsu-ark super regional and tonights game). hope the sec pulls it off.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Troy B said:


> What an ugly last couple innings of the Texas/So Miss game. Pitchers couldn't find the strike zone to save their rear ends. Walk of walk?? Just doesn't sound right. Winning run set up by a hit by pitch and three walks, ouch.


No doubt. I can't imagine how many times I said, "Just throw a damn strike.". Was painful to watch.


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

Troy B said:


> What an ugly last couple innings of the Texas/So Miss game. Pitchers couldn't find the strike zone to save their rear ends. Walk of walk?? Just doesn't sound right. Winning run set up by a hit by pitch and three walks, ouch.


yeah i would rather see more excitement and some hits myself, but still - the drama of pitcher vs batter - throwing pitches that they hope the batter will fall for, trying to shave that corner of the plate without hanging one out there that he can smash - mere inch or 2 can be all the difference - jam him in tight then paint it outside to keep him off balance - and you gotta admit those sidearm pitchers had some wicked movement! sometimes it takes a lot of skill to draw a walk, split second decisions there. not like they just sat back and took every pitch.

not the same as hits and base running i agree, but plenty of drama all the same. 

kudos to the 'horns. hope its UT vs LSU.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Billy Shears said:


> yeah i would rather see more excitement and some hits myself, but still - the drama of pitcher vs batter - throwing pitches that they hope the batter will fall for, trying to shave that corner of the plate without hanging one out there that he can smash - mere inch or 2 can be all the difference - jam him in tight then paint it outside to keep him off balance - and you gotta admit those sidearm pitchers had some wicked movement! sometimes it takes a lot of skill to draw a walk, split second decisions there. not like they just sat back and took every pitch.
> 
> not the same as hits and base running i agree, but plenty of drama all the same.
> 
> kudos to the 'horns. hope its UT vs LSU.


I don't disagree but it's not like those guys were hitting black and not getting the call, they were way off. 

It's an agonizing time in the dugout either way.

Those side arm guys did have alot of movement, had they been able to get a couple in for strikes some of the down/in and down/away bring alot more swings.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

7th Inning Stretch. Virginia up 7-3.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

2 games and a barbecue. 

Now it's time to beat the piglets and put LSU well in the driver's seat. Geaux Tigers.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

3 run homer in the 1st by the kid from Lafayette!

I don't see the Tigers dropping a game in the 09 CWS.


----------



## Laranie Labs (Apr 9, 2006)

Looks like I'll be the only one cheering for my beloved Sun Devils here! Here's hoping that saving our ace for UT will be the difference!

Larry


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Laranie Labs said:


> Looks like I'll be the only one cheering for my beloved Sun Devils here! Here's hoping that saving our ace for UT will be the difference!
> 
> Larry


The idea of playing the Longhorns for the whole enchalada means I can't pull for AS. Where is DBack, he's a big ASU supporter?

Someone correct me if I have this wrong;

U of Texas, 33 trips to the CWS and 5 National Championships. LSU 15 trips to the CWS, since 1991, and 5 National Championships. I think it be more fun to have a Tiger vs Longhorn Championship series. Afterall, we never get the opportunity to play them in Football.;-)

All credit to retired A.D. Skip Bertman. He has made LSU Atheltics the power that it is and has been for the last 10 years! Longer if you add his pre AD duties when he ran the LSU Baseball program.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

All important 6th Inning. 7-1 LSU. A lil Gorilla Ball.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

9 to 1, Tigers in the 6th! 
Is that the fat lady I hear singing?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

9-1 LSU after 6. Looks like they'll continue to not drop a game after leading after 6.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Colemans looked good his last couple starts. Pitched out of trouble when he's had to, good control, mixes it up well.

His delivery is hard to pick up, 3/4 arm and crossbody.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll agree with all of that.


----------



## Martin (Feb 1, 2009)

Go Hogs! What is the score? It is 9:30.


----------



## Martin (Feb 1, 2009)

Guess I'm a little late!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Martin said:


> Go Hogs! What is the score? It is 9:30.


Getting a head start on the game against Virginia? :razz::razz:


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Franco said:


> 9 to 1, Tigers in the 6th!
> Is that the fat lady I hear singing?


It was the umps fault missing all those calls on the hogs. lol

Good Lord ya'll looked great. Not many holes in the Tiger......not any holes in the Tigers. Good luck and congrats maybe we'll meet again and ya'll can hand us our heads on a platter again.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

It wasn't all that competitive, but damn that was a fun game to watch! It gave me something to do while I was waiting for National Am updates lol


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Southern Miss is just out classed.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Erin Andrews is soo hotttt.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Erin Andrews in soo hotttt.


thats an understatement ,but she is such a big SEC homer (Florida alum)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

That's (Gayturd alum.) her big flaw, but she has a thing for pretty boy LSU fans. She's missing out on the man of her dreams regards.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Erin Andrews is soo hotttt.


Big fish in a small pond regards,lol.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL. Very true, though the brunette on First Take is hot too.

Arizona St. chicks aren't disappointing. LSU & Texas chicks are bringing heat too.

This has pitcher's duel written all over it. As I type it, a dinger. LOL.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LOL. Very true, though the brunette on First Take is hot too.
> 
> Arizona St. chicks aren't disappointing. LSU & Texas chicks are bringing heat too.
> 
> This has pitcher's duel written all over it. As I type it, a dinger. LOL.


I assume that you've noticed that neither Texas nor Arizona State threw their #1's in their first round games. Are they upity? 

Just giving you the business.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Both almost paid for it and neither spend time rolling up their mustaches prior. The shorthorns do play small ball. I think Mr. Orel said it, "Playing small ball with aluminum bats is giving outs away.". Arizona St. is showing that to be true. LSU/Arizona St. is a good matchup.

Business returned regards.


----------



## Laranie Labs (Apr 9, 2006)

Troy B said:


> I assume that you've noticed that neither Texas nor Arizona State threw their #1's in their first round games. Are they upity?
> 
> Just giving you the business.


All that matters is that OURS is still throwing after the 3rd!

Go Devils!!!

Larry


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Wa to go Horns all tied up 6-6


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

This isn't baseball.


----------



## Laranie Labs (Apr 9, 2006)

Good Lord! Maybe we shoulda pulled ours in the 3rd too!

Larry


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Gone Home Run......Texas leads 7-6


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Laranie Labs said:


> Good Lord! Maybe we shoulda pulled ours in the 3rd too!
> 
> Larry


You beat me to it. He's got better baseball in him.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Horns are breakin the game wide open 10-6


----------



## Laranie Labs (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow! That was brutal!

Larry


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Sure glad I didn't start talkin' $hit in the 3rd.....was tempted but managed to restrain myself. We've taken it all before going the long way but this will be tough. Just gotta regroup and start at square one.


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

all i can say is i am all smiles and cant wait til Friday so the 'horns can win again.... ;-)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good game here.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Gotta love college baseball. Down to the final out, the piglets tied it up with a 2 run dinger. Bottom of the 9th, 0 out, and runners on 1st and 2nd thanks to an error on the pitcher. Sheesh.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Bases were drunk in the bottom of the 9th and they hit into the 6-4-3 inning ending DP. Piglets went down in order in the 10th. 3rd baseman booted the grounder by the lead off batter. He got to 2nd. Bad base running by him gave us no play @ the plate on a 1 out hit. 2 consecutive Ks ended that inning. Piglets down in order top of the 11th. Lead off single. Bunted him to 2nd. Walked the next batter intentionally. Popped up the next batter. Walked the next to load up the bases. Grounded out to 2nd to end the 11th.

Top of the 12th with a runner on 2nd and 1 out. 

Fantastic game.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Arky scored on a double just inside the 3rd base. 

Virginia started off with a lead off double.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Just saw the last inning. How much did Arkansas expend to get the win, you have to do it but how much pitching did they spend? 

Van Horn has to rally his boys for two wins to get to the finals, tough road to go.


----------



## Martin (Feb 1, 2009)

How bout them Hogs! Here kitty kitty!

Martin


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Troy B said:


> Just saw the last inning. How much did Arkansas expend to get the win, you have to do it but how much pitching did they spend?
> 
> Van Horn has to rally his boys for two wins to get to the finals, tough road to go.


Actually not much. Granted they just blew their starting pitcher for the game against us, but they didn't burn much of their pen. Believe 1 righty and lefty relief pitcher too. 

Great game but Friday LSU beats them soundly again.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Martin said:


> How bout them Hogs! Here kitty kitty!
> 
> Martin


LOL. After getting beat 9-1 2 days ago and getting beat 2 of 3 @ home, I'd just leave it alone.

Another piglet roast in 2 days regards.


----------



## Stephen Smith (Apr 10, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LOL. After getting beat 9-1 2 days ago and getting beat 2 of 3 @ home, I'd just leave it alone.
> 
> Another piglet roast in 2 days regards.


It might be a pig roast but the next 2 days are going to be sweet. 1 of only 4 teams still playing ball and the SEC will not only be in the championship but will win it.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Bases were drunk in the bottom of the 9th and they hit into the 6-4-3 inning ending DP. Piglets went down in order in the 10th. 3rd baseman booted the grounder by the lead off batter. He got to 2nd. Bad base running by him gave us no play @ the plate on a 1 out hit. 2 consecutive Ks ended that inning. Piglets down in order top of the 11th. Lead off single. Bunted him to 2nd. Walked the next batter intentionally. Popped up the next batter. Walked the next to load up the bases. Grounded out to 2nd to end the 11th.
> 
> Top of the 12th with a runner on 2nd and 1 out.
> 
> Fantastic game.


Runner happened to be my cousins son Jarrod McKinney. Finally gets a chance to play. Plays a stellar game in the outfield and scores the winning run. Congrats to the hogs and a family member.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Stephen Smith said:


> It might be a pig roast but the next 2 days are going to be sweet. 1 of only 4 teams still playing ball and the SEC will not only be in the championship but will win it.


This is true good lord willing.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

duk4me said:


> Runner happened to be my cousins son Jarrod McKinney. Finally gets a chance to play. Plays a stellar game in the outfield and scores the winning run. Congrats to the hogs and a family member.


Very cool. Congrats on that for sure.

Was an incredible game. Both coaches trying to play their brand of ball. Great coaching by both skippers. Was sound situational baseball. Couldn't ask for more. From laying down the bunt with 2 strikes to pitching out of 3 jams (That's not even calling the last inning a jam when you can call it 1 easily.), outfielders with big arms gunning down runners, a clutch dinger, this game had it all.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Very cool. Congrats on that for sure.
> 
> Was an incredible game. Both coaches trying to play their brand of ball. Great coaching by both skippers. Was sound situational baseball. Couldn't ask for more. From laying down the bunt with 2 strikes to pitching out of 3 jams (That's not even calling the last inning a jam when you can call it 1 easily.), outfielders with big arms gunning down runners, a clutch dinger, this game had it all.


I never followed CB till this year but I tell you what it is a great game. Will be watching from now on.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

duk4me said:


> I never followed CB till this year but I tell you what it is a great game. Will be watching from now on.


Yes it is and a great one last night. Too bad for Arkansas, though they won, it took all they had to do so. The Razorbacks are gonna get clobbered Friday afternoon!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

duk4me said:


> I never followed CB till this year but I tell you what it is a great game. Will be watching from now on.


It's one of my favorite games for sure. Us LSU fans aren't as dumb as the "Corndog" name tag might lead one to believe.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Now if you two LSU homers could just get a decent football program.lol

And yes after baseball I will be back on my beloved Longhorns bandwagon. Actually if Ark loses the next one guess I'll jump ship and root for the Horns in baseball too.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

duk4me said:


> And yes after baseball I will be back on my beloved Longhorns bandwagon. Actually if Ark loses the next one guess I'll jump ship and root for the Horns in baseball too.


If you are still planning on running your philly at Evangeline on the 4th, we can make a bet. LSU vs Texas in the Championship Series for dinner. I'll take the purple and gold, you can have the faded orange and ecru.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

thats faded burnt orange and battleship grey to you Mr Franco....and would yould like to bet a root beer float if/ when our teams meet for all the marbles :razz::razz:


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I don't think there is any question that they will be the finalist.

I'll want a scoop of ice cream in my rootbeer.;-)


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Franco said:


> I don't think there is any question that they will be the finalist.
> 
> I'll want a scoop of ice cream in my rootbeer.;-)


I figured it was worth double scoops of Blue Bell vanilla, and I will take mine with Dr Pepper, thank you...they are on a collision course, I just hope the Texas pitching can keep you guys inside the ball park, your offense is scary from the top to the bottom....in the words of Dan Patrick ..." we can only hope to contain them " ;-)

Here is an interesting trivia stat...when the HORNS have won the NCAA crown in 75,83,02,and 05 they beat an SEC opponent to do it......


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Trivia. What team is the most efficient @ winning The CWS?

I'll give you a hint. 6 in 15 after this year.


----------



## Brent Keever (Jun 14, 2008)

The Tigers are looking really good. Texas is a good team but there team Batting average would bother me being under 300. I am pulling for the Tigers so I can say the Cajuns split with them in the regular season lol.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Trivia. What team is the most efficient @ winning The CWS?
> 
> I'll give you a hint. 6 in 15 after this year.


USC, with 12 CWS championships.

Texas would be next with 6, LSU/Arizona St both have 5, Cal St Fullerton/Miami both have four.

I would have to agree that LSU looks poised to pick up number 6 but I wouldn't celebrate just yet, they play the games for a reason.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I won't forget SC's last CWS title. They came back through the loser's braquet after LSU bombed them in the 1st game to beat them twice in consecutive days. Was tough to take.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Even if your beloved Tigers win this year to make it 6 in 15 years, USC's twleve overall include a stretch of 9 in 17 years (one stretch of five in a row and six in seven years). Both are impressive runs.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I sure hope it's UT v LSU. Can't wait!!!
I too am a big college baseball fan. Although I live in Texas, I'm an LSU/RICE baseball fan(I coach at the Rice summer camps).
LSU can flat "rake" it from 1 to 9!!!
GEAUX TIGERS!!!

BTW:My older brother set a SWC hitting record with 6 hits in one game against the '75 UT squad.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Mr. Troy, Absolutely. Why you have to say SC is the greatest college baseball program ever. If you wanna say, "LSU Baseball. A tradition since 1991." I'll agree. Being that said, no team can compare to LSU in that time frame. I'll argue there's wayyyy more parody in College Baseball now/in that time frame than when SC was @ the pinnacle of the sport. At the end of the day, I'm fine with living in the present.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

David Maddox said:


> I sure hope it's UT v LSU. Can't wait!!!
> I too am a big college baseball fan. Although I live in Texas, I'm an LSU/RICE baseball fan(I coach at the Rice summer camps).
> LSU can flat "rake" it from 1 to 9!!!
> GEAUX TIGERS!!!
> ...


Very unique combo. Who were you pulling for in The Supers? :razz::razz:


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Mr. Troy, Absolutely. Why you have to say SC is the greatest college baseball program ever. If you wanna say, "LSU Baseball. A tradition since 1991." I'll agree. Being that said, no team can compare to LSU in that time frame. I'll argue there's wayyyy more parody in College Baseball now/in that time frame than when SC was @ the pinnacle of the sport. At the end of the day, I'm fine with living in the present.


Wow, didn't mean to hurt your feelers. Live where you'd like, just throwing it out there. Not trying to down play anything LSU has done at all, what they've accomplished is very impressive. This years club is very sharp and have to be the favorite.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Huh? You did nothing of the such. I was just saying. Nothing like that. Everything I said was what I believe anybody can draw a conclusion to. 12 is far above 6. LSU never won a CWS prior 91. No team has won 5 in that span with probably the best odds to get to 6 in that span. Just saying it's great to be a present day LSU fan. Was tough watching the 2 and cues, then we didn't even make the regionals. Now we are back to being the dominant team. I can't complain.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Huh? You did nothing of the such. I was just saying. Nothing like that. Everything I said was what I believe anybody can draw a conclusion to. 12 is far above 6. LSU never won a CWS prior 91. No team has won 5 in that span with probably the best odds to get to 6 in that span. Just saying it's great to be a present day LSU fan. Was tough watching the 2 and cues, then we didn't even make the regionals.* Now we are back to being the dominant team.* I can't complain.


Not so fast Jacob, you are the # 3 seed in the tournament, Texas is # 1 and your other favorite team CS Fullerton (incidentally my alma mater) was # 2...the good thing is that the championship will be decided on the field not some BCS poll


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

True, though UC Irvine was the #1 team going into the conference tourny week. LSU was #2. That's how the season ending rankings finished in that 1/2 order. After Virginia knocked off UC Irvine in the regionals, who do you think shoulda had the #1 seed? :razz::razz:

LSU has been the most impressive team in the playoffs. I doubt you can deny that one while keeping a straight face.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

BAM...the grand salami, WOW...its stuff like that that make the CWS so exciting...My Horns play the Winner...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

No doubt. As soon as he hit it I knew he got it.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Very unique combo. Who were you pulling for in The Supers? :razz::razz:[/
> 
> Jacob,
> Not that unique. Coach Skip and Coach Graham are 2 of my coaching idols. And yes, I was definately torn during the Super Regionals, but Coach Graham pays me.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Very cool. 2 total contrasting styles. Coach Graham with starting pitching and small ball. Coach Bertman with Gorilla ball, then pitching. 

What's your thought about our current skipper?


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Carolina was looking good early but never could get a good roll going and then WHAM here comes ASU. Heck of a game, I hope NC's not done yet.


----------



## Laranie Labs (Apr 9, 2006)

A six run lead wasn't enough for us the last game. Maybe 7 will get us through tonight!

Larry


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

In the prior pitcher for North Carolina's defense, the ump blew the 1-2 call. Next pitch he gets the hit with the infield in. Coulda intentionally walked the batter and kept the middle playing DP depth while the corners were in. Really didn't get that thinking (Having the infield in.). Would be 1 thing if you're up by 1, tied, or even down by 1. None of that was the case. Down by 5, you can't play like that. Then again, the kid shoulda been rung up on the 1-2 pitch.


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Well I can smile for a few minutes but with no starting pitching it will be very tough against UT.....never say die but this will be a real uphill battle.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Sad to see Ackley go out that way. Great player, one of the top college players ever, class act too. Class act by Fox letting that walk on senior get an at bat at the end of the game, something that kid will never forget.

It's gonna take a real strong showing by both Arkansas and Arizona State if they want to advance.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

dback said:


> Well I can smile for a few minutes but with no starting pitching it will be very tough against UT.....never say die but this will be a real uphill battle.


Well they play small ball so you always have a chance. 

Do like Teddy Roosevelt said, "Speak softly but carry a big stick." regards.


----------



## wpevey (Feb 18, 2009)

*GO TIGERS!!!!*


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

David Maddox said:


> I sure hope it's UT v LSU. Can't wait!!!
> I too am a big college baseball fan. Although I live in Texas, I'm an LSU/RICE baseball fan(I coach at the Rice summer camps).
> LSU can flat "rake" it from 1 to 9!!!
> *GEAUX TIGERS!!!*
> ...



sorry bass turd. i'll get you for this..........


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Well they play small ball so you always have a chance.
> 
> Do like Teddy Roosevelt said, "Speak softly but carry a big stick." regards.


We just don't have many 'big sticks'.........
Another factor against us, no matter how it plays out....the pitchers from the LSU vs Ark bracket will have an extra days rest at the very least. Even if by some miracle we were able to pull out two against the short horns we'd be in deep 'poo' against the kitty/pig series winner.......getting ahead of myself, need to take care of the 'shorts' for now, Blair for tonight....Leake may be done for the year.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Very cool. 2 total contrasting styles. Coach Graham with starting pitching and small ball. Coach Bertman with Gorilla ball, then pitching.
> 
> What's your thought about our current skipper?


SOLID!!! Very well respected in the coaching fraternity. Believe this; he wouldn't be at the helm at LSU, if Coach Skip didn't think he was the REAL DEAL!!!
GEAUX TIGERS... Get 'er done.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Dback, I think you're shorting your team a lil. Ya have more talent than ya think. 

All 4 teams play today. Our pitching staff will be looking great after today.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

David Maddox said:


> SOLID!!! Very well respected in the coaching fraternity. Believe this; he wouldn't be at the helm at LSU, if Coach Skip didn't think he was the REAL DEAL!!!
> GEAUX TIGERS... Get 'er done.


I agree. I was a lil unsure @ 1st, but then I checked out what he did @ ND. Fielding and pitching are a big part of his philosophy. Doesn't hurt signing the #1 recruiting class. I think he's built this team as solid as can be. Bombers down the order, solid starting/closing pitching, and good defense. He's also a personable guy.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Jacob,
The same brother that I mentioned earlier, coached a pretty good hitter that played for the Tigers, and now in the big leagues with the StL Cardinals. Nick Stavinoha.

BTW: that brother has 537 wins while coaching Texas 5a baseball. He is in the Houston area baseball Coaches Hall of Fame. Soon (next Jan)the Texas Hall. 
Proud younger brother.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Rain delay in Omaha so, the Razorbacks get to live a little longer.

Wish some of that rain would work its way down here. 

TIGERS


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Amen on the rain brother!!!
ASU v UT
Pucker up "Horns" fans-LOL


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Billy Shears said:


> sorry bass turd. i'll get you for this..........


Dont hate.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

David Maddox said:


> Jacob,
> The same brother that I mentioned earlier, coached a pretty good hitter that played for the Tigers, and now in the big leagues with the StL Cardinals. Nick Stavinoha.
> 
> BTW: that brother has 537 wins while coaching Texas 5a baseball. He is in the Houston area baseball Coaches Hall of Fame. Soon (next Jan)the Texas Hall.
> Proud younger brother.


Very cool. 

I'd be proud too. My lil bro graduated from The University of Legitimate Morons this spring in bio. The best thing he's done is give me my 1st nephew (He's 2.). He comes over and we watch duck/goose hunting dvds. He loves watching the ducks circle and the dogs work. Good times.


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

David Maddox said:


> Amen on the rain brother!!!
> ASU v UT
> Pucker up "Horns" fans-LOL


OOoooooh.....now there's an option I never considered......rain baby rain!!!!!!!  Several days worth would be nice.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Franco said:


> Rain delay in Omaha so, the Razorbacks get to live a little longer.
> 
> Wish some of that rain would work its way down here.
> 
> TIGERS


We don't really need the rain up here. Ouachita River is high.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> We don't really need the rain up here. Ouachita River is high.


Bayou Teche is so low a dead cow couldn't float in it!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Sheesh. Well the Lee Joyner bridge has had water close to the bottom for almost a month. That's with very limited rainfall in that time frame.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Almost another half hour under the 1st pitch. Sheesh.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Let the piglet roast begin. 1-0 LSU after the 1st half of 1.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Arkansas has looked defeat straight in the eye for the last two games, they are playing with the houses money so to speak, I dont think anyone has made them aware that they dont belong in this game, they have nothing to lose which makes them very dangerous


did they play LSU in regular conference play this year


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes. LSU beat them 2 of 3 on the road.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

4-0 going to the bottom of the 3rd. This is gonna get ugly.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Tigers should go ahead and pull Ranaudo and put in their third pitcher saving Coleman and Ranaudo for the Championship series games 1 and 2.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

I've watched every game of the CWS for the 1st time and it has been great entertainment. Orel and the rest of the announcers have done a good job too IMO.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Dinger. He didn't even hit it in the sweet spot.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Another dinger.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

6-bull Tigers


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Ranaudo is on a roll.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Another bomb.
Tiger "Yak Attack"


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

OMG. LOL. He killed it.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

9-0? That score right?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Must have missed some of the game while watching The US Open. 11-0 top of the 7th runners on 2nd & 3rd with 1 out.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

11-2. Ross sucks soo bad. Gave up the 2 run dinger.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

ESPN can't be too happy with all the LSU blowouts. Tigers are running half the audience off by the 4th inning in the CWS!;-)

What's for dinner tonight? Oh, pork...again!
What's for dinner next week? Oh, steer...great, Mike da Tiger wants it raw.

Pulling for ASU tonight so I can watched them again on Saturday.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Franco said:


> ESPN can't be too happy with all the LSU blowouts. Tigers are running half the audience off by the 4th inning in the CWS!;-)
> 
> Pulling for ASU tonight so I can watched them again on Saturday.


Hoping to wear down the opposition?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Are we done roasting piglets yet?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jeff t. said:


> Hoping to wear down the opposition?


Opposition? Where @?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> Hoping to wear down the opposition?


Why not, hail yes!

Tigers haven't scored less than 9 runs in a CWS game this season. I want to see a dominating , crushing win in the Championship series. I want them to make a statement cause this team will be awesome next season too.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

A TD and 2 FGs to a safety.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

2 TDs to a safety. 

Who? Chad Jones. 

Who? Chad Jones.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

He has looked like crap 2 of 3 times in the supers/CWS. 14-5.


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Good game Texas.....better watch out next year. ASU may have been the youngest team in all of College Baseball this year, no one expected us to do anything. We'll be back next year.


----------



## LAwaterfowler (Jan 22, 2009)

dback said:


> Good game Texas.....better watch out next year. ASU may have been the youngest team in all of College Baseball this year, no one expected us to do anything. We'll be back next year.


I thought that Arizona had a good series. maybe not the MOST talented team on the field, but some of the best bats and they had a lot of heart. But if you guys want to come on back next year..... We'll be waiting!!!
Yall come on back now, ya hear!


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

LAwaterfowler said:


> I thought that Arizona had a good series. maybe not the MOST talented team on the field, but some of the best bats and they had a lot of heart. But if you guys want to come on back next year..... We'll be waiting!!!
> Yall come on back now, ya hear!


You 'TIDE' fans are a funny bunch. Must'a been watching reruns as 'Arizona' never made it out of conference play....Arizona State University, on the other hand was one of only four teams left playing this week and with a 15+ rookie squad the outlook is bright.

Don't take UT too lightly....you may catch a 'high-n-tight' in that oversized cranium.


----------



## LAwaterfowler (Jan 22, 2009)

When refering to Arizona, obviously i am talking about Arizona St. We are talking about the CWS. I This my brother in NO DAMN TIDE FAN. This a Purple and gold bleeding fire breathing tiger fan!!!! You may want to gve some workds of wisdom the Texas fans, rather than telling the strongest team in the nation not to take them lightly.


----------



## LAwaterfowler (Jan 22, 2009)

I was painfully enough ctully commenting those guys. Bless their avergae hearts. But whatever, i coudl see how you are bitter.

Lsu is kicking ass reagrds,


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

LAwaterfowler said:


> I This my brother in NO DAMN TIDE FAN.


ROTFLMAO........Reeeeally......you bayou boyz are a quick study!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Tigers will dine on steer tonight!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll have to agree with you. Honestly, this is the best draw for LSU.


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Franco said:


> Tigers will dine on steer tonight!


Probably so Booty.....but we'll make'em play it anyway. I'm ready for them to get this blood bath over so we can move on to a good sport.....FOOTBALL ~~~~~ less than 60 days!!!

By the way Booty....I gotta cheer for Texas....Los Angeles Waterfowler's been pickin on me


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL. Killed it.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

That was a bomb. Might have woke up Ruffin though, came back with back to back K's. Time will tell.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Erin Andrews, ESPN's girl On-Field Reporter is a bonefided hottie. 

Dback, we have the CWS, then 4th of July. Come July 5th I'll be ready to talk some college football trash here on RTF. ;-) 

SEC is loaded!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

1-0 after 3.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Mahtook looks like a true Frosh right now.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Two big flys, second a BOMB. Looks like a little Longhorn gorilla ball.

Only the 4th.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

going... going .....*GONE*

three HR's so far this inning


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Pathetic attempt @ pitching. How can you not look @ a batter and see where not to throw it? Up to high hands and down to low hands is wrong as wrong can be. Hell, there's an outside part of the plate to work.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Franco said:


> Erin Andrews, ESPN's girl On-Field Reporter is a bonefided hottie.
> 
> Dback, we have the CWS, then 4th of July. Come July 5th I'll be ready to talk some college football trash here on RTF. ;-)
> 
> SEC is loaded!


you mean HER, gives new meaning to the word BOOTY, doesnt it BOOTY


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Imagine that. Work the outside part of the plate and keep the ball down you don't have nearly as many hard hit balls.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

10 K's .....Ruffin pitched a heck of a game


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Ruffin pitched a heck of a game. Can the bullpen nail it down for him?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Troy B said:


> Ruffin pitched a heck of a game. Can the bullpen nail it down for him?


They will have to because the tall young kid Jungeman is scheduled to start tomorrow or he would have been coming in


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

That was clutch. Can't believe he made three as hard as it was hit, to left to boot, he's pretty quick.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LMFAO. "The balls are getting wet in the umpire's sack.". Crude humor by Orel.

Way to be a stud Jared Mitchell.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Way to be a stud Muldenhauer.

Who'd a thought?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Get the effing ball down.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Hit him in the small of the back.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Didn't think he got that much on it.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, I guess 5 bombs was enough. Time for a change.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Honestly, why was he still in? Any HS kid with talent can hit every one of those out. Pathetic pitching and coaching.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Who? 

Chad Jones.

Who?

Chad Jones.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

6-6 bottom of the 9th.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

6-6 Top Of The 10th.


----------



## Sniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Great game


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

You've got to be sing me. 2 consecutive Ks with the bases drunk on 2 curveballs in the dirt.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Top of the 11th.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

7-6 bottom of the 11th.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Heck of a ballgame.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Matty Ice.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

great game !


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

What a great game. I never doubted the Tigers would win tonight.;-)

What a hottie!




BonMallari said:


> you mean HER, gives new meaning to the word BOOTY, doesnt it BOOTY


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Matty Ice.


I heard the announcers talking about that too.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I hadn't been impressed with him in the playoffs until tonight.

Chad Jones has been turning heads @ BP. People think he's not human because of how far he hits it. The best 2 sports star since Bo regards.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I hadn't been impressed with him in the playoffs until tonight.
> 
> Chad Jones has been turning heads @ BP. People think he's not human because of how far he hits it. The best 2 sports star since Bo regards.


He looked good tonight, shut Texas down cold.

Thats a little premature isn't it? Lots of two sports players have done pretty well since Bo, none as good as Bo, but a little farther than college. Jones hasn't started a fraction of the games, hasn't even played in half the games this season.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

He was suppose to be The Astros next big thing out of HS but with him signing with LSU for football/baseball, they waited to draft him in the 10th. As far as him not playing much, that had a lot to do with a completely new defensive scheme in football. He had to pick up X amount before he could play. Then he had to go back until spring football was over. Got a buddy who does sports radio in Detroit and he calls him the exact same thing. He's just a physical freak. He's the real deal. A guy my dad knows as Omaha Dan called him last night about the guy who is uuhing and aahing the crowds during BP. 

As far as football goes, if you don't know him now, watch this fall. He's kinda a big deal. I promise you that you'll be impressed.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Rain delay...NCAA uses the 30/30 rule.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Looks like PLAY BALL


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

What you get for pitching that pitiful. Yeah, so can't stand Ross.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Pitcher can't throw a strike, catcher boots it, a curve in the middle of the plate, short boots it, and another curve down the middle. Pathetic.

1-0 shorthorns going to the bottom of the 1st.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

This isn't even JV pitching. Pathetic location and inability to read the batters.

5-1 bottom of the 3rd.


----------



## Brent Keever (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats the problem with all you tiger fans. They are still kids they will make a mistake they are lin it when so many other schools are at home and all you can do is complain because they may loose a game. Give me a break. Like you could pitch better if you could you would be playing major leagues instead of the dog league like we all play.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> This isn't even JV pitching. Pathetic location and inability to read the batters.
> 
> 5-1 bottom of the 3rd.


relax Jacob its only the 4th inning.....hate to see what you are going to be like during FB season and having to endure the Les Miles gambler play calling mentality..:razz::razz:


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL. I like good baseball. 

About less smiles, I had a mostly white goatee @ 24 his 1st year @ LSU. I really get going for CFB.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice 4-6-3 inning ending DP. 5-1 going to the top of the 5th.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

This has got to be Mickey Mouse baseball if I've ever seen it.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Pitching and defense wins championships...Jungmann is throwing a nice game , Hope he has enough in the tank to finish


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

its a done deal. if Texas blows this game then:

a) they dont deserve the championship, and
b) lsu dont deserve it either 'cause they win it in a choke by texas, not great ball and earning it by lsu standards

tomorrow night is gonna be a dandy!!!!!

go horns!!!!!!!!!!!!

i have no ills toward LSU - cajuns are texas brothers! i'd much rather lose to them than Ark., but then again would much rather kick Ark's butts... ;-)

ohhh man gonna be some fun trash talk at the fall Louisiana hunt tests either way!!!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

#1 vs #3!!!
Two incredible teams playing in the championship series. Anything can happen. Pitching is definately the difference tonight. Tigers are gettin' dealt.

Come on Tigers, get 'er done!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Eh, LSU has to win so we can turn Clay into a LSU fan.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

David Maddox said:


> #1 vs #3!!!
> Two incredible teams playing in the championship series. Anything can happen. Pitching is definately the difference tonight. Tigers are gettin' dealt tonight.
> 
> Come on Tigers, get 'er done!!!


Was talking about the lack of location and ability to read the batters on the JV comment. Not anything more than that. Now about not tagging correctly, that's stuff you learn in 7 & 8 year old baseball. Talking about pitching machine stuff.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

that kid can flat out fly ..is he on the FB team or does he run track...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

He's a slot WR.

Complete game by Jungman. 

Game 3 tomm.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Good pitching always beats good hitting. That kid had it going on.

That was a heck of a play the LSU left fielder made.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Pretty disappointed 

Hope we get hot tonite!!!! Geaux Tigers!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Troy B said:


> Good pitching always beats good hitting. That kid had it going on.
> 
> That was a heck of a play the LSU left fielder made.


That's not always true about good pitching beats good batting. Either 1 or 2 things will happen tonight. LSU finally starts taking quality ABs and wins going away, or what happened last night repeats itself. That's my prediction.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That's not always true about good pitching beats good batting. Either 1 or 2 things will happen tonight. LSU finally starts taking quality ABs and wins going away, or what happened last night repeats itself. That's my prediction.


Good pitching will ALWAYS beat good hitting, always. Good hitting will beat good pitchers who aren't sharp or who don't throw their top game, there is a marked difference.


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU finally starts taking quality ABs and wins going away, or what happened last night repeats itself. That's my prediction.


Well ....damn Jacob.....you really went out on a limb on that one ;-)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Troy B said:


> Good pitching will ALWAYS beat good hitting, always. Good hitting will beat good pitchers who aren't sharp or who don't throw their top game, there is a marked difference.


MLB All Star games prove my point.

Being that said, there's been a couple of LSU players who have looked completely overwhelmed in this series. Just looks like the game is way faster than it is.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> MLB All Star games prove my point.
> 
> Being that said, there's been a couple of LSU players who have looked completely overwhelmed in this series. Just looks like the game is way faster than it is.


MLB All Star games is what your going to hang your hat from?? Seriously??


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

dback said:


> Well ....damn Jacob.....you really went out on a limb on that one ;-)


LOL. Well, I'm just saying. There's a few other possible scenarios but I think it's simple.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Troy B said:


> MLB All Star games is what your going to hang your hat from?? Seriously??


4 of LSU's 5 Nat Championships. SC's last Nat Champ, and so on.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Let's get this going.

Geaux Tigers!!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah baby. 3 run dinger. Jared Mitchell you're a stud. 3-0 to the bottom of the 1st.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

The shorthorns leave the bases drunk on a big strikeout.

3-0 to the 2nd.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

4-0 to the bottom of the 2nd.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

4-0 to the top of the 3rd.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

4-0 bottom of the 3rd.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

4-2 top of the 4th.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

4-2 to the top of the 5th. Both pitchers settled down that inning.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

4-4 to the 6th. LSU must stop swinging at any and every pitch.


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Dude, this is becoming your own personal post. Your boys are rollin'!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL. I figured people would be all over this tonight but no dice. Shrugs. Yeah, they finally took good ABs that inning. 

9-4 to the bottom of the 6th.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> 4 of LSU's 5 Nat Championships. SC's last Nat Champ, and so on.


Still not convincing, good hitting will usually beat average pitching. Keep trying.


Just came home from my sons baseball game, won 2-1, and turned on a 6-4 game with the bases juiced. Couple hit batters and a hit later 9-4.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LOL. I figured people would be all over this tonight but no dice. Shrugs. Yeah, they finally took good ABs that inning.
> 
> 9-4 to the bottom of the 6th.


Pitcher hurt himself more than the hitters hurt him, a timely single knocked in two but if he doesn't hit two batters, make an error, throw a wild pitch, ect, ect, ect.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Who?

Chad Jones. 

Who?

Chad Jones.


----------



## bigsprig (May 27, 2009)

that was some nasty stuff right there. c jones is feelin it.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LSU is 48-0 when leading after 6. 

9-4 in the home half of the inning. 1 down and a runner on 1st.


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Free Safety/Relief Pitcher is a combination that tells you what kind of athlete this kid is. My guess is that he'd make a good #2 guard, too. His stuff in the 6th was just plain nasty. 7th is nearly just as good.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

You're right. He's a physical freak. He probably will be back in the outfield next year. Who knows though. Must be nice to have those options as a young man huh?


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Fitting to have Coleman finish it. 

Congrats LSU.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks. Half a dozen is nice. 

Geaux Tigers!!!!


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Thanks. Half a dozen is nice.
> 
> Geaux Tigers!!!!


Didn't know you played.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Really enjoyed the post season games this year.

Great CWS


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Im not a Longhorn fan, but Augie is something else. Class act, and great interview.
CONGRATS TIGERS. 2009 National Champs!!!

Ps. Isn't it awesome watching a great playoff system that determines a NATIONAL CHAMPION???


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

dang looks like someone wanted to get his post count up.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Just wait till next season!;-) 

Make that a 6 Pack of Baseball Natl's Champs to go.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to LSU and my retriever brothers who support them, the better team won fair and square in convincing fashion on the field as it should be...enjoy it boys CFB season is only a couple of months away....


The Eyes of Texas are filled with tears tonight...But they have nothing to be ashamed of,they had their chances

congrats again LSU Tiger fans


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Congrats to both teams....great series.

Aaaaaaand nooooooow......let the CFB trash talking begin   

The SEC is a bunch of OVERRATED, INBRED, POSSUM CHASERS (hey...it's the best I could do this early in the morning)


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Geaux Tigers!!!!!  Very Happy this morning!!!!

Also tip of the hat to Texas...both teams played their hearts out. Glad LSU came out on top.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

dback said:


> Congrats to both teams....great series.
> 
> Aaaaaaand nooooooow......let the CFB trash talking begin
> 
> The SEC is a bunch of OVERRATED, INBRED, POSSUM CHASERS (hey...it's the best I could do this early in the morning)


Hey, don't forget that LSU is the only SEC school that is not located in ******* country!

SEC Football is KING, just watch this coming season, one will win the entire enchalada!

LSU
Florida
Ole Miss
Tennessee
or
Alabama


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Lsu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :d


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Both teams played their hearts out for 3 great games. It was a shame either team had to lose .........Congrats LSU fans.


----------



## Goose and Teal (Jun 25, 2009)

Glad LSU came out on top....go SEC.


----------

